# Is 5 pounds for a Chihuahua heavy? Please Respond!



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

I've seen Paris Hiltons dog Tinkerbell. Many people probably have. Shes a Chihuahua as well. Is she classified as a teacup size? Or.. I dont know.. But I'm pretty sure i'm getting this puppy who is now 3 weeks, and will probably get her in around 7 weeks or so. But my question is.. Once she hits 5 or 6 pounds (Breeder said that that will probably be her weight because ur father is almost 6 pounds and her mother is 5) I'm concered once she does hit that weight, will the be a big sized dog? That weighs a bit too much to just take everywhere with you? If you could get back to me with some more information it'd be greatly appreciated. Thanks. 


P.S: If one puppy is smaller the the other at 3 weeks and is in the same litter, does that mean she will be like that forever? 

-Wendy


----------



## quikdog (May 16, 2004)

At 7 or 8 weeks it is difficult, at best, to guess the adult weight and size. Maybe call it an educated guess. 
For instance, the litter that I have right now. The largest puppy at birth is now the smallest female. She weighed 3 3/8oz at birth and at 6 weeks weighs 14 3/8 oz. The other two females weighed 3ozs at birth and they now weigh 22 1/4oz and 24 3/8oz. So you can see it is really difficult to tell. The larger ones may now slow down and the smaller ones may catch up. But feeling them and their bone structure, I really don't think that will be the case.
I have a spayed female that was the tiniest puppy-barely weighed a pound at 8 weeks and now she weighs 7 pounds...she is a little overweight, but I would not have every guessed that she would be that heavy-she is more like her dad-very short legs and a barrel shaped body.
So, the weight chart is close, but it should be used with an educated guess and a grain of salt.
I do not think that a 5-6 pound dog is too large to take with you. They are still a very small dog in relative terms. Not to heavy or to large to carry around.... :wink:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi and welcome! to answer your question NO, 5lbs is normal for a chihuahua according to show dog standard by any kennel club...I really hope it wasn't your breeder the one that told you your chihuahua is a "teacup" because there is no such thing. Teacup is a term used shamelessly by people who want to charge you LOTS of money for the runt of the litter (which might end up to be a really sick puppy throughtout its life). So, beware of that! Chihuahuas are classified as TOY and THAT is the common term for ALL SMALL BREED DOGS (poodles, yorkies, etc) and they come in different sizes some might go as big as 12lbs and that doesn't make them less of a chi. Once again WELCOME :wave: there is great info in this forum.


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks guys! Information is greatly appreciated


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

hey guys again, see the female chi in my advatare? and the first message i posted had a pic of them.. that colour.. what would it be classified in like.. :S... umm would it be called .. choclate?.. or tan.. or what? and does anyone have any idea what colour they might possibly turn out to be? im just curious hehe.. so excitied and cant wait to get one home!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

lucky you, now i want another puppy! I think that color would be called RED but i'm not sure and most puppies change color somehow but my guess is yours is gonna get either darker or lighter  hope that helps! Where are u getting your puppy from and if you don't mind me asking for how much? My puppy might get a new friend later but I'm already doing my research..


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

When I got Zeus, I was told he'd be about 6 pounds. Well, at 1 year he's a healthy 10 pounds (not overweight). He's still a nice size that I can take him places and hold him. He still fits in his dog carrier


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

My new chihuahua is about 5.5 pounds and he is very small to me. I can take him everywhere if I want to, but I don't want to leave my bigger chi (11 pounds) at home by himself. And I'm with Vala on the color, I think it's red, but I am not an expert. :wink:


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

ohh um well im getting my pup from... a breeder in uhhmm word.. ONTARIO! thats it... haha yes.. shes 5 hours away from me  im not sure what the exact place she is located but.. she has another female avalible(after i choose which one.. god damn) and 3 other males i think. They are $600 each .. vet checked of course i think they come de-wormed and first shots.. not too sure on the shots tho..and thanks guys for ur help!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi there! You will be surprised how little 5-6 pounds really is! Bosco is a little over 5 pounds and although he does get a little heavy when I have him in his carrier and I am carrying it on my shoulder, he is very small. I have had people come up to me and say they have never seen such a small dog in all their life. 

I've heard that Paris Hilton's chihuahua is 4 pounds but not sure if that is true. There is no such thing as a 'teacup' chihuahua - just Chihuahuas that are smaller than normal. 

The smallest dog in Bosco's litter ended up being the biggest. It just depends. There is a weight chart, some people say it is very accurate while others don't .... http://www.chihuahua-land.com/weight.htm

Oh, and I would classify your puppy as a red fawn color.


----------



## MY3SONS (Jul 28, 2004)

I thik its just a chance you have to take too. I got nemo and was told no way hed be over 4 lbs. well he just turned 5 months on friday Id say hes 5lbs right now.And hes still growing. But right now hes not too big. besides ones that are too tiny have more of a risk of not being healthy.


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

vala444 said:


> lucky you, now i want another puppy! I think that color would be called RED but i'm not sure and most puppies change color somehow but my guess is yours is gonna get either darker or lighter  hope that helps! Where are u getting your puppy from and if you don't mind me asking for how much? My puppy might get a new friend later but I'm already doing my research..


Which breeder did you get your's from, vala444? Because I think I may have seen your dog's pictures on the site of the breeder I'm currently dealing with...


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

czarina cassadia.com, how's the dealing going? Are u getting that long hair puppy on the website??


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

vala444: That long-haired one has been sold already. She did have a cream female available, but she mentioned she thought it was going to be really small (probably less than 2 lbs.) so I didn't want to take the risk of having a REALLY small dog. So I am now waiting for the next litter (which is supposed to be born any day now). How was your experience? Would you recommend it? Did you get to see your pup before you took it home?


----------



## MammaDog (Aug 29, 2004)

You seem to be very concerned with size and want to get a Chi that will always be really small. My best advice in order to make sure you have a really small Chi if that is what you want... look into rescues, or older chis that need a home. Then you will know how big they are for sure. 

And a little trick for you, get a 5 pound bag of sugar and carry it around for awhile. It doesn't seem like much, but like with anything, after you carry it around for a long time it can seem to get heavy. I myself think 5 pound is a great weight, I have no idea how big Lady will get and I'm not even going to guess, I love her because of her, size isn't a big deal to me. Then again, with 4 small kids of my own I hope she gets to be about 6 pounds or so.

Best of luck in whatever you decide.
MD


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Auggie weighs about 5.3 pounds and he is very small. I carry him all over the place. In fact I personally wouldn't want a dog much smaller than he is. :lol:


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

zoey right now is about 5lbs and she's 5.5 mos old. it really isnt that big. 

when we got her she was only 2lbs and i was praying that she'd get much bigger. it's soo nerve wracking to have such a small thing running around. i was constantly afraid she'd get hurt! now she's much sturdier and i'm not so afraid of hurting her. but it's still really important to be careful because 5lbs IS very tiny and they can get under foot very easily.

we don't carry zoey around all that much. it's not that she's too big or too heavy..... but that lots of chis like to be on their own two feet and will wiggle around if you carry them too much. i like her to be independent.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Kemo is just under 8lbs and he does get heavy! :shock: 
But to have a healthy dog is what is best


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Mikey is about 3 and 1/2 lbs and I wish he would get bigger. He is so small and has all ready gotten under foot and had his little leg broken. I would be happy if he got as big as Mr. Peepers or Zues.  He's only 5 months though so he has time to grow more.


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

ok thanks guys!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

dont be so hung up on size - most people are when they get a chi - I was the same at first - you have picked the smallest breed of dog in the worls so it is going to be small no matter what :wink:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

ozzysmom said:


> dont be so hung up on size - most people are when they get a chi - I was the same at first - you have picked the smallest breed of dog in the worls so it is going to be small no matter what :wink:


  Very true, I was too but now that I actually have my puppy I wish he was a bit bigger


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Vala, I was the same way too. I wanted tiny when I bought Mikey. But I so regret it now! Still i would not change owning Mikey but I would love it if he was bigger.


----------



## joebeans (Sep 29, 2004)

5 lbs isn't too big at all, my lil Jose is 4 mo's old and weighs that and he is so small! I wouldn't want him to stay this small, they get underfoot to easily. Chiquita is full grown and weighs in and a nice lean and trim 8.5 lb's and I love the size she is. It isn't the size of the package that matters, its whats in it. Chi's have a wonderful desire to please their owner, no matter what size they are. I love my chi's


----------



## AME1990 (Aug 12, 2020)

I am bringing home a male chihuahua, 8 weeks, tomorrow. His father was 2.5 pounds, his mother about 4.5. He was 3.4 ounces at birth and at 8 weeks he is already 1 pound 14 ounces. The breeder says that none of this litter have followed the growth-chart. I think that he will be about 5 pounds, maybe 5.5. Anyone have an educated guess for me?


----------

